# Bird Flu



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Bird Flu back in the news.Almost 74,000 chickens are to be destroyed in Tennessee.They suffocate the chickens w/ foam.I wonder why they do it that way,maybe to keep body fluids contained?Plus,it's spring time and migratory birds are are going to their nesting sites,traveling great distances across the country and world,the robins are back in town here.Some will visit our properties and biosecurity is very important to protect your flock.Mine free range but I started feeding a cat,which brought a couple of feral cats w/ her.Since they stay in the yard,the wild bird population pretty much stay away,1 point for the cats.Also,do not visit other flocks,you could carry diseases to your flock on your boots.If you do visit,change shoes before getting in your vehicle and disinfect them when you get home.Wash your hands before and after tending your flock and don't let visitors near them.The Bird Flu virus could be anywhere and is deadly to all chickens in the affected area,whether they show symptoms or not,if 1 chicken tests positive,the whole flock is culled.Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

About a year and a half ago, someone got chicks from a hatchery and a month or so later that hatchery had to kill all their birds due to avian flu. Then the guy has the animal? or agricultural at his door to kill all his chickens. He said no, and got the media involved because they actually have to quarantine his flock for so many weeks prior to culling to see if his flock has it. They had gotten the procedure wrong. Imagine a knock at the door having people ready to cull all your chickens !I'm glad he made a big stink about it and his chickens were all negative.

It's always a terrible thing with avian flu when they have to cull thousands of chicks/chickens. So sad.


----------



## chickenlover11668 (May 9, 2017)

I live in south Alabama and they just opened our chicken swap. I am so glad the bird flu is gone!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

The bird flu is not gone.It's out there waiting for a host.That threat is always there.Wear old shoes you can wash or throw away after being at the swap meet.Change them and put them in a bag before you get in your vehicle.If you buy birds,quarantine them away from your flock for a few weeks if you have other chickens. Better to be safe than sorry....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

About the flu and how they deal with it when it comes to backyard flocks and commercial setups. 

Most of the bird flus out there do not cause serious health issues for our flocks but because those in commercial settings are destined for the human market they are mandated to be culled.

Many times our birds can have the flu but never display any signs of being ill because it is so mild.


----------

